# Harvest Advice Needed: All At Once Or One At A Time?



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey Gang! I have three bloomers 54 days into 12/12. Though all seeds came from the same bag of reefer they look way different from each other. Two look gangly and stalky all sativa like while one is short and bushy with fewer stalks, stems and buds. The frosty buds on one of the tall plant's trichomes are stalked and beginning to cloud while the other tall plant's trichomes are just now stalking well and appears a week or two behind the other, maturity-wise. The shortest plant has the biggest straight up colas and the buds are not nearly as fat as the other two. 
                     I'm finished feeding at this point and plan a hard flush with saponin this Sunday to begin the finish but I'm thinking of taking the (really) oldest looking down when I flush the other two. Then wait another week - or two, harvest leggy lady #2 and let short-stuff (bright dark green leaves still - little to no burn on tips) stew until trichs are darkest .... if I can, that is. The humidity is well controlled, I've 3kw LED hanging above so they're warm and dry. I'm paying attention looking for bud rot and such
   But on the other hand ... if I wait another two weeks, finish them out with water, and whack'em all at the same time .... I might wind up with the same mix anyway?
 I watched a ya'lltoob video where a guy harvested two plants over about two weeks a coupla stems and stalks at a time. I don't have to rush things at this point so I'd like the wisdom of your thoughts, if you feel inclined to share them.
Thanks!


----------



## Lesso (Mar 27, 2020)

Have you sampled yet?
I like to start taking little sampler buds from the bottom and sort of quick dry them. I chop when i like the smoke....or when i have the time to trim. I sort of like to experiment.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 27, 2020)

Haven't tasted yet but I 'accidentally' heh cut a lil' sample two weeks ago today that's been chillin' inna jar for a week and doesn't smell like hay any more. That's a great idea, though. I might just take the frostiest, barely hangin' in there, branch just to experiment. I have nothing but time here at el escondite but I'm by myself so harvesting in waves sounds enticing. This whole first grow is really just an experiment.
   I'm fiddin' to go grind up that lil' snack right now!
 Thanks Lesso1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

I want to try and talk you out of flushing.  Most of us here don't flush.  Your plants need nutrients right up until the end.  So, what most of us do is to simply quit feeding them and let them naturally use up the stored nutrients.  If you do a hard flush (not exactly sure what a _hard_ flush means or entails), you are taking most of the nutrients away from the plant and then asking it to go the last 2 (or maybe longer) weeks of its life with no food, while at the same time expecting the plant to bulk up and produce more trichs.  

Also, I don't think that you can plan when to harvest like you are.  Harvest them when they are ready.  You are going to have to look at the plants and harvest when the trichs say the plants are ready.   Sativa dominant plants can take many weeks longer than indica dominant plants.  And as this is bagseed, you have absolutely no idea what you are dealing with.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Only harvest when the trichs are where you want them.
Clear= a clearer less stony high
Cloudy= THC at its peak. Highest cerebral buzz.
Amber= couch lock and sleepiness.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 28, 2020)

So I'm talked out. I've read SO much and viewed SO many videos that say the flavinoids and terpines are adversly affected by the salts and recommend using saponin/water to clean out the soil completely. They are very much more thirsty - at least TWO of them are. heh
  So I took the oldest, donest, branch a little while ago. Out here in normal sunlight it doesn't look nearly as 'finished' as I thought ...












26.2g wet cloudy trichs 3/28


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 28, 2020)

thegloman said:


> Only harvest when the trichs are where you want them.
> Clear= a clearer less stony high
> Cloudy= THC at its peak. Highest cerebral buzz.
> Amber= couch lock and sleepiness.



Does that formula work the same for Sativa and Indica? The couchlock? Because that's my intent with my first run of Indica on down the road. I've promised myself I'm gonna stay legal here. 
  and Gman .... I've whacked a few little stray straggling stems over the past couple of weeks and after trimming just those tree or four I am becoming aware of the WORK ahead of me. All smashed down the tallest is still 60" and the shortest 54" and the two are leggy as all get out. I'm not looking forward to trimming all that. Even with TWO good hand. Props to you my friend and good onya!


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 28, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I want to try and talk you out of flushing.  Most of us here don't flush.  Your plants need nutrients right up until the end.  So, what most of us do is to simply quit feeding them and let them naturally use up the stored nutrients.  If you do a hard flush (not exactly sure what a _hard_ flush means or entails), you are taking most of the nutrients away from the plant and then asking it to go the last 2 (or maybe longer) weeks of its life with no food, while at the same time expecting the plant to bulk up and produce more trichs.
> 
> Also, I don't think that you can plan when to harvest like you are.  Harvest them when they are ready.  You are going to have to look at the plants and harvest when the trichs say the plants are ready.   Sativa dominant plants can take many weeks longer than indica dominant plants.  And as this is bagseed, you have absolutely no idea what you are dealing with.



I may very well have a sativa/indica mix. I dunno for true! I left 3 pointy headed boys bloomin' alongside the girls for 17 days because ... duh. Several of the lower ... naw ... MOST .. of the lower branches have fully formed seed - on the OLDEST looking plant. heh So Yes Ma'am ... I think you're right about the harvest, as well. I'll CULL 'em like I seez 'em.
Thanks, Your Hempness
ps ... y'know, I've looked at pictures of trichomes from thousands of buds over the years ... and I wish I could take photos like that? but ... there's nothing like seeing those trichomes with your own eyes looking at your own handiwork. I think I'm hooked on growing.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes Billy its the same for both indica and sativa. Sativas just take a lot longer.
As far as I know, looking at the trichs is the Only way to be sure when to harvest.     Many harvest too soon and get disappointed.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Lol
Yes the trimming is a challenge even for those of you with 2 hands.
I don't use the word "can't" in my endeavors, but I certainly do some things different.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2020)

Your plants need a lot more time. They need to bulk up.. Keep going.


----------



## Billy Bagseed (Mar 28, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Your plants need a lot more time. They need to bulk up.. Keep going.



Thanks, Ms. Rosie. Gettin' a bit antsy I guess. Waiting is probably the hardest part of a first grow. I have the next run already sprouted but they'll be done in a different room and in a tent. THESE ladies are growing in my guest bathroom tub. With so much headroom I vegged for eight full weeks and let 'em GROW. The next batch will be more controlled. heh
 For sure I want it to have that DUMBSTRUCK, NUMBSTRUCK effect. I get it folks so I'ma let 'em bloom and see how dusty frosty they'll get. I've been feeding at (shudder) recommended levels since I started this. With feeding time over, my soil ph in each is right at 6. With no flush and giving water only there might be enough nutes left in that coco FOR another 5 or 6 weeks of finish.
S'all a wonderful experimence ...
Thank'y ma'am


----------

